# Carma and Tulah, IPO Obedience



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carma's obedience today. Hoping to go for her BH in April and finish the rest of her titles by the end of the year.

https://vimeo.com/87410754

And Tulah is just starting 
https://vimeo.com/87414974

Thanks for looking


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow!!! Excellent job. Tulah looks to be coming along fantastic!!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Awesome videos!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

They look great!!! You and I are on the same path/schedule with our dogs. It's nice to see what another like aged dog is doing and compare with where I am with my boy. Your Carma looks great!!! I have some work to do!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sealdoc (Feb 16, 2003)

Wow! How old are they?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> They look great!!! You and I are on the same path/schedule with our dogs. It's nice to see what another like aged dog is doing and compare with where I am with my boy. Your Carma looks great!!! I have some work to do!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!



Sealdoc said:


> Wow! How old are they?


Carma is a little over a year and Tulah is 16 weeks old.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Super nice for such a young dog. Key would be to keep her engagement alive for the long run but I am sure you are planning on it.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Packen said:


> Super nice for such a young dog. Key would be to keep her engagement alive for the long run.


Thank you! I'm hoping she stays as easy to work with as she has been. My boyfriend said the same thing, that he hopes she doesn't "shine bright and burn out." She is such a little lunatic though, that I can't imagine it, but only time will tell!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

whats behind the reasoning for the exercise of making the pup run between your legs? btw that pup looks like a handful! great rear end awareness for such a young pup.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

boomer11 said:


> whats behind the reasoning for the exercise of making the pup run between your legs? btw that pup looks like a handful! great rear end awareness for such a young pup.


It's the fun part for the dog and builds drive and correct positioning through play which is FUN for the dog. This young dog is is offering so much in OB routines, the play part needs to be 70% more for it to last.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> whats behind the reasoning for the exercise of making the pup run between your legs? btw that pup looks like a handful! great rear end awareness for such a young pup.


 
Having the puppy run between your legs like in the Tulah video can help with both speed and closeness for a recall. 



Very nice work!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

that makes sense. i love it when people post videos (good or bad; novice or expert). its good to have something to compare your own dog to. wish more people did it.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice work Alexis!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Packen said:


> It's the fun part for the dog and builds drive and correct positioning through play which is FUN for the dog. This young dog is is offering so much in OB routines, the play part needs to be 70% more for it to last.










mycobraracr said:


> Having the puppy run between your legs like in the Tulah video can help with both speed and closeness for a recall.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice work!



What they said! ^^^

Thanks 






boomer11 said:


> that makes sense. i love it when people post videos (good or bad; novice or expert). its good to have something to compare your own dog to. wish more people did it.




I love having videos of my own training because every time I watch them, I find something new to work on. Always learning, always changing, always adapting.




G-burg said:


> Nice work Alexis!


Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

They look really good. Looks like you and the dogs are enjoying this and that's important.

I'd have liked to have heard the interaction in the videos rather than having it hidden with music.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> They look really good. Looks like you and the dogs are enjoying this and that's important.
> 
> I'd have liked to have heard the interaction in the videos rather than having it hidden with music.


In a club environment, everyone else is having their own conversations in the background as well, and I prefer not to post the audio of their thoughts publicly. 

Plus, we can be a little vulgar and I don't want to offend anbody 

But thank you! When I do get videos that I can edit without needing to add music, I will post them.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> In a club environment, everyone else is having their own conversations in the background as well, and I prefer not to post the audio of their thoughts publicly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ this is exactly why I don't post many videos and when I do there is music. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Tulah is doing great! Such a strong drive on that one--it looks like she could do that all day long and not get tired. In any event you sure do have her attention and she appears to be having a ton of fun with you.

Is there a mirror on the wall behind the camera? I am guessing there is based on where you are looking. A mirror would be very helpful to check position as you train.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Great work as always! Your videos always inspire me to go work with my girl!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Mister C said:


> Tulah is doing great! Such a strong drive on that one--it looks like she could do that all day long and not get tired. In any event you sure do have her attention and she appears to be having a ton of fun with you.
> 
> Is there a mirror on the wall behind the camera? I am guessing there is based on where you are looking. A mirror would be very helpful to check position as you train.










Okin said:


> Great work as always! Your videos always inspire me to go work with my girl!


Thank you both! Yep, there's a mirror there. I wish I could train in a room surrounded by them lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Found one unedited with some hilarious commentary in the first 5 seconds. My lovely boyfriend and our other training partner like to make fun of my "enthusiasm"


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOA9az7Ohns


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Very very nice work! Yall are doing awesome!

I've watched several of your videos since you started posting them on vimeo- are they shaky for anyone else or just something with my computer?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

natalie559 said:


> Very very nice work! Yall are doing awesome!
> 
> I've watched several of your videos since you started posting them on vimeo- are they shaky for anyone else or just something with my computer?


Thank you! They are only a little wobbly when I watch them, but nothing too bad..Sorry!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Did you make that ball/string in the most recent video? I've been looking for something for Dinozzo that has length like that too it. Though im to a point I might just put some cord through his chuck it glow in the dark ball.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

KathrynApril said:


> Did you make that ball/string in the most recent video? I've been looking for something for Dinozzo that has length like that too it. Though im to a point I might just put some cord through his chuck it glow in the dark ball.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nope. Petsmart used to sell them, but I haven't been able to find them anymore. I but them online now  

Wing-A-Ball | KV Supply

The paracord is really too harsh for me to pull on for tugging. Chuck it does make a tug ball though that my dogs go nuts over. I just use the rope balls inside where I don't want them to bounce so much or for puppies.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> Nope. Petsmart used to sell them, but I haven't been able to find them anymore. I but them online now
> 
> Wing-A-Ball | KV Supply
> 
> The paracord is really too harsh for me to pull on for tugging. Chuck it does make a tug ball though that my dogs go nuts over. I just use the rope balls inside where I don't want them to bounce so much or for puppies.


Thank you!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

